# Bosnian (BCS): garsonijera



## musicalchef

Zdravo,

I'm looking at ads for apartments in Sarajevo; this word comes up a lot and I can't find it in any dictionary:  garsonijera

Hvala puno!!  (Leaving tomorrow morning!!)


----------



## trance0

It`s a very small apartment which consists of one room(=kitchen, living room and bedroom) + bathroom + optionally anteroom. I think it`s called "bed-sitting-room" in English.


----------



## musicalchef

Oh, a studio?


----------



## trance0

Here we make a distinction between a one-room apartment and a so called "Garçonniere". A one-room apartment has a separate kitchen and/or a small dining room, while Garçonnieres have all that in one room.


----------



## musicalchef

We call them studio apartments in the US.  I lived in one in college!  Might try for one of those in Bosnia.


----------



## Duya

As far as I know, the correct term (even if originally mistransliterated from French) is "garso*NJ*era"? Or is it one of everybody-gets-it-wrong type of errors?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

musicalchef said:


> Oh, a studio?


 
Yes. The term, spelled *garsonjera,* is also used in Slovenian.


----------



## Duya

...while *studio* (in that sense -- we do use "TV studio") also intruded the language recently, but only in the context of apartments rented on vacation. Thus, tourist agencies may offer you accommodation _u studijima_, but you still rent or buy а _garsonjera_ to live in.


----------



## sokol

Duya said:


> As far as I know, the correct term (even if originally mistransliterated from French) is "garso*NJ*era"? Or is it one of everybody-gets-it-wrong type of errors?


It could be hypercorrection - French loan "garsonjera" > Bosnian "garsonijera" (that is, "je" wrongly "translated" as an original jat'). Just a guess. 

(By the way, the French term of _Garçonniere _is also widely used in Austria.)


----------



## Psi-Lord

Reminds me of when I discussed _bombon(i)jera_ with a friend. Morton Benson and HJP only have _bombonijéra_, but I remember he found more than just a handful of _bombonjera_ mentions around the Web after I found that form in a vocabulary list online.


----------



## Duya

There ought to be a systematic _nj, _in my opinion. There are also _žardinjera _(jardiniere) and _šifonjer_ (chiffonier). But I don't have a referent dictionary at hand.


----------

